# Millie & Her Kittens - 3 Weeks On & Nearly Walking!



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi everyone, well here's the weekly update as promised!

Millie is doing brilliantly, it's so hard to get a nice photo of her though, because with the camera, Millie's beautiful copper eyes look positively evil! 8O She's still my gorgeous girl though!  

Again, the photos aren't brilliant, because I don't want to take them away from mum for too long, although 2 of of them are getting quite independent little characters already. "Little Diddly" still has a lot of catching up to do, but she's a little fighter and keeps knocking the others out of the way when it comes to feeding time! :lol: 

Here's Ellie (already named my my sister, who will be Ellie's family)





























& the beautiful "Tiny Little Diddly" 



















Here's "Sleepy Teddy"




























& Finally, but not least; "Gobby"




























Oh, I nearly forgot! :wink: A few group photos! :lol: 





























Hope I'm not boring you all with the weekly updates. I could just sit and watch them all day! At least I've got them until they go to their new families, and I can even keep in touch with them then, because they will live close   

Carol xx


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh my they are lovely

Have they all got homes already?


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Aww, thank you!

There's just one boy available now. He was spoken for, but she gave back-word, as her husband decided they had enough with one cat.

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Carol, they are all sooo precious and I love their names! I would sit and watch them all day, too! It would be so hard for me not to hold them all day long, but I'm sure that's not good for them. But it would be tempting.....  

:luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kittens, glad they have homes to go to!


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your kind replies.

To be honest, it's going to so difficult parting with them when it's time for them to leave for their new homes, if any of them didn't have homes to go to, I would have no hesitation in keeping them.

I have a big chocolate labrador, 5 rabbits and 5 cats, and we've taken in strays all through my childhood, so there's no way I could bare to part with a kitten unless I know it's going to the best possible home.

It's one of the best experiences of my life, it's just heart wrenching to watch and Millie has become a lot closer to me since having the kittens, she trusts me 100% now, which is wonderful.

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's great about Millie. :luv

Wow - you certainly do have a full house! I love the picture of the two kittens curled up against each other where one looks so much tinier (is that Diddly?).  I've always had a soft spot for "runts" - that's what Cali was. Although, it could just be the camera angle.

You're doing a great job, Carol.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

They are so cute!! Momma Millie is doing a nice job.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Cuteness overload... they are just precious!! :heart


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Awwww, the kittens are just beautiful. That's so great you've found good homes for them!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

They're way too adorable. I wouldn't be able to part with them either.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages  

You're right Marie, the one curled up is little "Diddly" who is the runt. She's not been so good these last couple of days, so she's on meds and milk substitue too, because she's not eating  

I really hope she pulls through.

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Diddly's struggles. I'll be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

marie73 said:


> So sorry to hear about Diddly's struggles. I'll be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you very much Marie, I've just given her last feed before bedtime, and given her some more antibiotic. I'm just hoping that the longer she keeps going, the better chance she has.

Carol xx


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Sadly "Little Diddly" died in the early hours of this morning  

She'd been slowly deteriorating, even though I'd been trying everything to pull her through. I woke up to give her a feed with the milk formula and I'd already put a warm waterbottle in a fleece cover in the box and carefully placed her on top of it, because her body temperature was too low, even though the heating was on.

She took a few drops of milk and I carefully massaged her so she could digest it properly, and I placed her on the warm waterbottle again. I sat with her for a while and gently stroked her. God, she was a fighter! The angels came and took her a short while later whilst I watched over her.

Bless you "Little Diddly" you were and still are very special.

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so very sorry, Carol. At least she was held in loving hands as she passed into those of angels.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Zippy&Co said:


> Sadly "Little Diddly" died in the early hours of this morning


I am so sorry for you and Diddly... her stay with you was short, but she received all the love and care any cat could ever wish for.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Carol.

I know it tends to happen but I always feel sad when the little one of the litter doesnt make it


----------

